# Maven dependencies Informationen finden



## noelelias (20. Okt 2015)

Guten Abend 
ich versuche Group ID Artifact ID and Version von folgendem herauszufinden:

http://maven.sk89q.com/artifactory/repo/com/sk89q/worldedit/worldedit-bukkit/

6.1.1-SNAPSHOT/

gibt es da irgend ein Algorithmus um das bei anderen links herauszufinden?


----------



## noelelias (21. Okt 2015)

für alle die noch nach einer Lösung suchen: 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33246902/maven-add-worldedit-dependencies/33247169#33247169


----------



## Madlip (21. Okt 2015)

Hi,

etwas zentraler und einfacher, geh einfach auf http://mvnrepository.com/ und gib dort in deiner Suche die gewünschte dependency ein ;-)


----------

